# NAB 2011



## jstroming (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone going to NAB this year?? My entire production crew is flying in (in-between tour dates!) for the show this year. I'll admit I only go for a few hours, then spend most of my time out and about in Vegas. Pretty sure all my co-workers do the same HAHA. Planning on seeing Le Reve again (and again and again and again). Favorite show ever.

Booked hotels last minute so we are all staying at the Luxor. The buffet at Luxor is more than enough reason for me to stay there LOL. All in all should be a fun week of visiting old production friends who have moved to or live in Vegas, partying, and general relaxing with the production crew, which is necessary after everyone being at each other's throats since the tour started in September!

Not too excited about the 3D "revolution" which I'm sure will unfortunately be on display everywhere. I can honestly say I have spoken to more professionals in the video world who dislike the current 3D technology more than anything else that has caused controversy in the video world. The current technology is terrible, and grossly unappealing compared to HD for many who I have spoken to. Fun to talk shop for a few days with other Pro's though, meet vendors who I've worked with for years but never "seen" etc.

Anyone else going?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 9, 2011)

If I make it, it will be on Thursday. I'm taking an ETCP training course the other three days. Some of the projects that I was working on have already changed scope, so I'm not entirely sure what I plan on going to see (though I guess I could tell some of the vendors that I won't be using them). Probably though, life will get in the way of Thursday as well.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 19, 2011)

So, anything cool to share from NAB? I didn't even make it the one day.


----------



## jstroming (May 6, 2011)

Um not really. They're still pushing 3d (blah). The new tricaster extreme 850 looks AWESOME though. Very cool, pushes tricaster into the professional market IMO.


----------

